# Toponym – topoanthronym



## shawnee

Καλημέρα,

Γυρεύω το ελληνικό αντίστοιχο για το δεύτερο. Γνωρίζω μόνο το "τοπωνύμιο" το οποίο έχει σχέση με το τόπο. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν χρησιμοποιείται στη περιγραφή των  Μοραϊτης ή Ζακυνθινός π. χ.


----------



## cougr

Hi shawnee, do you mean "Μοραϊτης ή Ζακυνθινός" as in their surname or their place of birth/residence? I'm not at all familiar with the term "topoanthronym", unless of course you meant topographic anthroponym which refers to personal names derived from geographical regions.


----------



## shawnee

Surnames yes and yes, I am looking for what you term a topographic anthroponyn, which I've seen in such works as deal with the subject expressed as topoanthronym.


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> Surnames yes and yes, I am looking for what you term a topographic anthroponyn, which I've seen in such works as deal with the subject expressed as topoanthronym.



In the case of surnames derived from the name of a nation, city or other geographical region the term used is "εθνικά επώνυμα". I'm also quite confident that term "τοπωνύμιο" strictly refers to the name of a place and not a person, unlike it's English counterpart "toponym" which can refer to either a place name or to a personal name derived from the name of a place.


----------



## shawnee

So it is appropriate to use "εθνικά επώνυμα" when referring to regional locations within the ethnos? If you are right then so be it and I'm grateful, even though I harbour lingering doubts. So Baghdatis is an εθνικό επώνυμο even though it refers to a city location rather than a whole country?

PS. The non jargon term in English is the preferable, 'locational name'.


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> So it is appropriate to use "εθνικά επώνυμα" when referring to regional locations within the ethnos?



I know it appears somewhat misleading given that "εθνικά" refers to "national" but by convention, the term (ie "εθνικά επώνυμα"), applies to surnames derived from regional locations as well. 



shawnee said:


> If you are right then so be it and I'm grateful, even though I harbour lingering doubts.



Hopefully this link , which also uses as an example the name you provided, ie Ζακυνθινός and this link (provides same information as previous link but has a more expansive discussion on anthroponyms in general) will allay your doubts.



shawnee said:


> So Baghdatis is an εθνικό επώνυμο even though it refers to a city location rather than a whole country?



Quite right shawnee.


----------



## shawnee

Εντάξει Κουκγρ, μπήκε στο ξερό μου εν τέλει. Σ’ευχαριστώ και πάλι.


----------



## cougr

My pleasure shawnee, can't blame you though for being disbelieving as to the validity of the term, after all it's definition is somewhat counter-intuitive but that's how it goes with terms sometimes.


----------

